# Still not over.



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Winter Weather Advisory in Effect.

There saying 12-20...

Bring it


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Yeah I just saw that on Weather bug. 12-20 Hell even with pavement melt off you should get 8 on ground at minumum


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

BigDave12768;777809 said:


> Yeah I just saw that on Weather bug. 12-20 Hell even with pavement melt off you should get 8 on ground at minumum


yup...that's about what I got.

some got more, others none at all. Buttloads of rain though for everyone.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

36" in Conifer. 4 trucks 1 backhoe and a shoveling crew all survived in good shape. Whew !


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

wow you guys are getting hammered. Good Luck to you. I have seen snow in over a month.


----------

